# Bike Fitter in Marin or SF?



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Who can you recommend for road bike fitting in Marin or San Francisco area?

Thanks!


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

did you read this...?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=188527

i used to live in Marin and ALWAYS drove to Castro Valley to see Rick...trust me, there's no one in the City or Marin that comes close.


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

I had read about Rick, but I wanted to see if there was someone else in the area. I will be interested to see if any other names are brought up.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I can recommend Tony Tom at A Bicycle Odyssey in Sausalito. Fitting for over 30 years, very meticulous, knows his stuff.
A Bicycle Odyssey
1417 Bridgeway, Sausalito, CA (415) 332-3050

PK in Fairfax has a good rep among the go-faster types in the North Bay. Pricey, I think a fitting runs around $425-450. They're a charter member of the Master Bike Fitter's Association and also helped formulate the Serrotta method of fitting.
http://www.pkcycling.com/Site/Fitting.html


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

Another vote for Bicycle Odyssey. I went to Tony about 10 years ago for a fit and am still riding the bike with pretty much the same setup. The fit worked so well that about 2 years ago I got another bike based on similar numbers.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*Marin bike fitter*

I highly recommend Dario at Wholeathalete.com in marin, San Anselmo as I recall. I had different leg length issues, and he really solved the issue. Changed my position, shimmed my cleats, changed my stem, much better!


----------



## Dopestrong (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd like to mention Craig Upton, at Performance Labs Hors Categorie, in Mill Valley (http://www.performancelabshc.com/), whom I've been seeing for the past two years. Craig uses the Wobble-Naught fitting methodology (www.wobblenaught.com/), and also does lactate threshold testing. Craig's been a great help and resource for me in my training.


----------

